# For-education-purposes: Usuba passaround



## refcast

Was refunded the knife by who I bought it from on the forum.

Went to a reputable knife shop to straighten the yasushige usuba, and it developed a crack. I was told: leave it as is, or grind the usuba down and straighten again; if straightening is further attempted with a crack, the blade will break. Of course I can tell individuals which shop, if you ask.

Could be a passaround to people who want to examine an usuba but can't normally afford to. The knife is really well done aside from the bend and the crack. I have the permission of who I bought the knife from to do so, too. Just pay for shipping for me to the location.

Crack is about 7.5mm.


----------



## Pensfan

I would love to try it out and see how it feels. Is that a nakiri? I'm still really new to Japanese terminology. 

Right now I'm borrowing a Sukinari 210 Ginsan from @TM001 as my first ever Japanese knife and I've wanted to try more to get the feel for what I like or don't like


----------

